# Burke Mountain Cubing 2019



## VTCubers (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey guys! I am doing a competition in my area, first comp in the state of Vermont, come on over!
Our competitor list is half full, so if you plan on coming register quickly!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BurkeMountainCubing2019


----------



## theos (Feb 22, 2019)

Well, this is going to be my first comp in the US. Looking forward to it!


----------

